# INTRODUCING my two new girls!!!



## Star (Feb 13, 2007)

[SIZE=10pt]Hello everyone,[/SIZE]

So ... I haven't been online on this forum for a while, so this announcement is a _little bit _ tardy, :bgrin but:

I visited the World Show for the first time in 2006 and I loved it ... so many nice people and so many gorgeous horses! As you can imagine, I couldn't return home to Germany empty handed, so I ended up buying two mares:

ERL Remarkable Revenge












Remmie is a daughter of WF Sweet Revenge, which makes her a granddaughter of Glenns General Patton on the sire's side. On the dam's side, she's a granddaughter of La Vista Remarkables Remarkable.

*AND*

Grosshill EK Illusions Blue Tiara











Tiara is a Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King granddaughter on the sire's side and a FWFs Little Boy Blue granddaughter on the dam's side. While she was in quarantine, and I was back home in Germany doing some research on her, I found out that she was a MHW "cover girl" in 1998 and had won a National Top Ten halter title and a National Top Ten Futurity title in 1997.





Remmie and Tiara arrived in Germany in early December. Both mares are bred and if the babies are only half as adorable as their dams, I'll be thrilled.



:

Thanks for letting me share

:saludando: Conny


----------



## divigo (Feb 13, 2007)

Conny,

These ladies are absolutely beautiful.

You once again brought high quality to Europe, Congratulations. :aktion033:

Thank you.

Can't wait to see their foals this spring, they must be showquality!



:

All the best and we will be keeping a close eye on your website for those foals,

Trisha


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2007)

Ooh! Congratulations! They're beautiful!



:


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2007)

What beautiful, beautiful selections, Conny! Congratulations!!!


----------



## vvf (Feb 13, 2007)

Both mares are just beautiful.

Congratulations'


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 13, 2007)

Very beautiful mares! Congratulations on your selections.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful new mares.



: :risa8:



:


----------



## anita (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome mares! Congratulations

Anita


----------



## Black Pearl (Feb 13, 2007)

Better late then never




: Congrats on two beautiful mares! When are they due to foal? so we can all get ready for the photos to come! :lol:


----------



## Cimarron (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations! They are both beautiful but Remmie is redhot gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see ther foals. Enjoy them! Sheila :aktion033:


----------



## Dona (Feb 13, 2007)

Gorgeous mares....both! CONGRATULATIONS on your new acquisitions! :aktion033:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! They are gorgeous! I bet you can't wait to see their stunning foals!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new mares....stunning!!



: Who are they bred to?? Can't wait to see their foals!!


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 13, 2007)

They are both STUNNING! You never fail to buy some of the most gorgeous horses I have seen.. :aktion033:


----------



## Kendra (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations Conny!

My old driving horse is a half sister to Tiara. I've had it in the back of my head for years now that I'd like to find a sister of his to raise a foal, and I remembered Tiara from that national show!!

They're beautiful, I'll be watching for babies!!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice horses congrats!


----------



## Rachel (Feb 13, 2007)

:new_shocked: Stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Star (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments



I'll be sure to keep you updated on the foals of my girls.



LindaL said:


> Congrats on your new mares....stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> : Who are they bred to?? Can't wait to see their foals!!


Tiara is bred to Little Kings Black Velvet and Remmie is bred to Reserve National Grand Champion Jr Stallion Pecan Grove Chargers Customized ...



:


----------



## Gena (Feb 13, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! They are beautiful!!!



:


----------



## hairicane (Feb 13, 2007)

Lovely mares!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

: WOW Congratulations on your two absolutely stunning mares. Can't wait to hear news of their foals.


----------



## Getitia (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations Conny :aktion033: :aktion033: The foals should be fabulous



:


----------



## Mini Lover (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked:

Congrats on your 2 new GORGEOUS additions. :aktion033:

They sure are nice.



:

-Nicole


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats what pretty girls!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW...congrats on those two new mares!!!! I bet you have great plans for them! All the best to you in the future. and Glad you enjoyed your visit to the US.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 17, 2007)

Connie you obviously have a great eye for horses! I've seen your other horses and these will be a great addition! Hopefully they will give you beautiful foals. Thanks for showing Europe what quality mini's look like!


----------



## Devon (Feb 17, 2007)

Theyre Beautiful Girls



:


----------

